

KickStarter project: a multi mapping JS client-side clustering library - thibaut_barrere
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/47207416/a-multi-mapping-js-client-side-clustering-library

======
Gigablah
Instead of reinventing the wheel, why not make this library work with the
wrappers provided by Mapstraction?

<http://mapstraction.com/>

Edit: Sorry, didn't notice the part about leaflet earlier. But yeah,
Mapstraction support would be nice.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Maybe the clustering project could be made compatible with Mapstraction rather
than fully dependent (if that's what you suggest?).

(note that I'm not the KS project runner, just a thought!)

------
solidgumby
At first, I thought that the guy was using KS as an exit strategy from his
current startup, Maptimize. Then I realized that he was creating a new, open-
source JS client-side library, which is a real need. Kudos to that!

What strikes me is how one could use KS to "sell" useful code/assets from a
failed startup. Or, to an extend, use KS as an exit strategy - going open
source instead of going public.

------
jcxplorer
As someone who has been working on clustering map markers on top of Google
Maps, I have to say that doing it with a quadtree algorithm is extremely
simple.

